# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Seah Sulawesi Setup

## SeahSengYong

Hi I would like to share my sulawesi tank setup.
PH : 7.5

Will update if there is any changes.
Let promote this hobby.

----------


## Spectra_RT

Nice and neat rock look. How long you cycle your tank?

----------


## lesley

Hi where did you get your sulawesi shrimps from? Cycled my tank for around 3 weeks. Should be ready to house them.

----------


## Spectra_RT

You can buy it at Y618. The sell rock and shrimp

----------


## Kenng

Wow, nice. Like the way the contour was made. Is this a 2 feet tank?
How much you spend on the rocks, especially the sulawesi one.

----------


## taygu

Very nice and crystal clear. Will need a lot of shrimp..

----------


## SeahSengYong

Yes 2ft tank. Rocks about 16 each. I think it will be good to cycle longer about 2months. Or else easy to die.

----------


## Apistoinka

nice and cute tank... must have used quite alot of sand to create those steps...

----------


## lesley

> You can buy it at Y618. The sell rock and shrimp


Thanks bro. Just got 10 pieces from colorful.

----------


## Spectra_RT

When you go there, I was there at 1300hrs today. There left 5pcs.

----------


## SeahSengYong

10 pieces of?

----------


## zacks

good for those lava rock that you got seng yong. it's an original lava rock from matano lake. anyway what species do you have it?

anyway you should try looking for 4 season shrimp. because it's a rare species and they're natural habitat already rare in sulawesi due to oil company project.

----------


## zacks

here some photograph of sulawesi shrimp that one of indonesia shrimp hobbys.

check four season shrimp it's blue and white pattern and yellow and white pattern. i'm also have saw in one of my fav LFS.

check this thread maybe would make you more interresting with sul shrimps  :Very Happy: 

http://forum.indoaquascape.com/threads/3832-arsip2-lama

----------


## SeahSengYong

How does it look like?
Any picture?
Do you know how I can get it in Singapore?

----------


## lesley

> When you go there, I was there at 1300hrs today. There left 5pcs.


 Friend of mine was there around 12 plus. He said got around 20ish so He helpEd me buy 10 pieces

----------


## lesley

> 10 pieces of?


Should be cardinas

----------


## zacks

> How does it look like?
> Any picture?
> Do you know how I can get it in Singapore?


 here some examples of four seasons shrimp






sumber : rullylukita pics

----------


## Spectra_RT

It will be great if we can buy them in Singapore.




> here some examples of four seasons shrimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumber : rullylukita pics

----------


## Spectra_RT

Then your fren buy before me. I also saw alot preg Fire Red in the bag. Uncle say all just come.




> Friend of mine was there around 12 plus. He said got around 20ish so He helpEd me buy 10 pieces

----------


## Spectra_RT

Uncle say only sell Cardinas.




> Should be cardinas

----------


## lesley

> Uncle say only sell Cardinas.


You are right bro.

----------


## SeahSengYong

Any ideas where we can get the four seasons shrimps in Singapore? Or order them?

----------


## Sufianjamal

> Then your fren buy before me. I also saw alot preg Fire Red in the bag. Uncle say all just come.


 Any price stated on it??

----------


## zacks

I will help you seong to find those 4season sul shrimps, because like I already said their natural habitat here in indo. Have a problem because some of project oil into their natural habitat. For me as far as I ever saw for sul shrimp species 4 seasons is the most beautifull especially for the blue colour with stripes white. And the most expensive sul shrimps I thought. Because they're a rare species, and from my friend experience he said 4season is the a crossing genetic like a crs species. They are a crossing from their natural habitat. Here's some of pictures from my friend tank. 1st picture is the original 4season and the second is his tank has a different genetics. But they're stable gen my friend said until f4 he have the experience to keep them and they're still stabil gen strain.



The normal 4 seasons


This is 4 seasons with unordinary genetics.

In they're habitat it's very easily to find those normal gen. But the one have white gen it's very rare. That"s why in they're habitat from 1000pcs in the nature only a few have white gen. That's why make the price is so high even in the indonesia LFS. They named this shrimps as 4 seasons due to hard found this species in the nature. 

I will help you guys to collect the info and for this shrimps, because I'm also very interrested with this shrimp. Cardinal, orange shrimp, honey bee is very easily to find in jakarta but for 4seasons I'm only saw once in the LFS. Last time I didn't buy because the price is overrated... :Sad:

----------


## Spectra_RT

I never ask, i only buy CRS. $60/pack



> Any price stated on it??

----------


## Spectra_RT

How much cost will it be, i dont mind to get some. if you bring in just let me know.Thanks :Well done: 




> I will help you seong to find those 4season sul shrimps, because like I already said their natural habitat here in indo. Have a problem because some of project oil into their natural habitat. For me as far as I ever saw for sul shrimp species 4 seasons is the most beautifull especially for the blue colour with stripes white. And the most expensive sul shrimps I thought. Because they're a rare species, and from my friend experience he said 4season is the a crossing genetic like a crs species. They are a crossing from their natural habitat. Here's some of pictures from my friend tank. 1st picture is the original 4season and the second is his tank has a different genetics. But they're stable gen my friend said until f4 he have the experience to keep them and they're still stabil gen strain.
> 
> 
> 
> The normal 4 seasons
> 
> 
> This is 4 seasons with unordinary genetics.
> 
> ...

----------


## SeahSengYong

I heard that these shrimps are not from Sulawesi.
They belong to Borneo.
Neither are the honey,ninja, or orange shrimps.
Is that true?




> I will help you seong to find those 4season sul shrimps, because like I already said their natural habitat here in indo. Have a problem because some of project oil into their natural habitat. For me as far as I ever saw for sul shrimp species 4 seasons is the most beautifull especially for the blue colour with stripes white. And the most expensive sul shrimps I thought. Because they're a rare species, and from my friend experience he said 4season is the a crossing genetic like a crs species. They are a crossing from their natural habitat. Here's some of pictures from my friend tank. 1st picture is the original 4season and the second is his tank has a different genetics. But they're stable gen my friend said until f4 he have the experience to keep them and they're still stabil gen strain.
> 
> 
> 
> The normal 4 seasons
> 
> 
> This is 4 seasons with unordinary genetics.
> 
> ...

----------


## SeahSengYong

Anyone know where to get sulawesi sponge rock?

----------


## SeahSengYong

Upgrading my tank to a 4ft.
Too many babies for my sulawesi shrimps.

----------


## Kenng

Looking forward to your next scaping. This one had inspired me on my shrimp tank scaping.

----------


## Fishy Business

Very creative scape. Do update for your next tank.

----------


## Emokidz

This scape is really unique. I'm sure your shrimps are enjoying themselves.

----------


## SeahSengYong

I will update maybe next week?

----------


## crevette

Dear Seng Yong,

If you know where to get the sponge rock, please let me know. I have some White Orchid and Cardinal shrimplets. What sort of shrimplets you have ?

----------


## Jovel

> Dear Seng Yong,
> 
> If you know where to get the sponge rock, please let me know. I have some White Orchid and Cardinal shrimplets. What sort of shrimplets you have ?


Crevette, sponge rocks you can order from y618, but not cheap, not durable either. Probably will die or eaten, anyway I saw bro seah's 4 ft Sulawesi tank at his place, amazing! Hope to achieve that someday. Saw blue posos, cardinals, and I suspect more haha. Didn't stay too long because it was so late. Bro seah, post your 4ft !!  :Grin:

----------


## SeahSengYong

Sulawesi rock good enough.
The shrimps always stay there, some hide in the rocks gap.
But now Y618 rocks very small.

If you like my rocks, can come my place to get it.
I got many.

----------


## Jovel

> Sulawesi rock good enough.
> The shrimps always stay there, some hide in the rocks gap.
> But now Y618 rocks very small.
> 
> If you like my rocks, can come my place to get it.
> I got many.


Texted you already  :Smile:

----------


## Yany

> here some photograph of sulawesi shrimp that one of indonesia shrimp hobbys.
> check four season shrimp it's blue and white pattern and yellow and white pattern. i'm also have saw in one of my fav LFS.
> check this thread maybe would make you more interresting with sul shrimps 
> http://forum.indoaquascape.com/threads/3832-arsip2-lama


The more I read about sul shrimps, the more I want to keep them. I'm thinking of following hubby on his business trip to Jakarta and I really want to visit Aristrocramata. Do you know they sell retail?
I've been cycling my 30 x 30cm tank for ages and I think with some sul rocks and perhaps some plants, those shrimps would be ok.

----------


## crevette

Yany, could you post your tank set up to share with us? You might not be able to get from Jakarta, but if you could, please share with us. What plant do you intend to get for your tank? 

I have seen Seah's Sulawesi tank. I would say that his 4 ft tank is the benchmark. There are white orchids and cardinal shrimplets in his tank.

----------


## Yany

Crevette,

I'm not allowed anymore tanks.... so the next biggest size I have is the 30 x 30cm. I have checked with Aristrocramata, they will only sell directly if we order min 7 boxes. You can check their website http://www.aristocratama.com/gallery/plant.html. Everytime I look at it, I drool over the plants and shrimps. I have received their price list but they have not responded if they would sell retail. If they are willing, I'll buy more and will definitely share! I really wish I could have a bigger tank to do this proper.

If Bro Seah invite, I'll definitely go have a look  :Wink:  I've also read from different forums... (not restricted to Singapore) and they also have success with 2ft and 1ft. So, keeping fingers crossed that mine will work. I'll post picture later  :Smile:

----------


## crevette

Yany, the shrimps are really nice. I don't recall that I have seen them all in our LFS. How many tanks did you have? From you description, you sound as though you have a large collection. Do you have photo of your setup?

----------


## Yany

Attachment 25946


> Yany, the shrimps are really nice. I don't recall that I have seen them all in our LFS. How many tanks did you have? From you description, you sound as though you have a large collection. Do you have photo of your setup?


No, not in our LFS  :Smile:  My first tank is an IQ3 now housing cherries & sakuras in my boys room. Next is the 30cm cube which is now a sulawesi and lastly a 3ft planted tank. So you see, I'm totally new to sulawesi shrimp collection. My setup is not quite there yet..... but here it is.

----------


## Yany

> Yany, the shrimps are really nice. I don't recall that I have seen them all in our LFS. How many tanks did you have? From you description, you sound as though you have a large collection. Do you have photo of your setup?


No, not in our LFS  :Smile:  My first tank is an IQ3 now housing cherries & sakuras in my boys room. Next is the 30cm cube which is now a sulawesi and lastly a 3ft planted tank. So you see, I'm totally new to sulawesi shrimp collection. My setup is not quite there yet..... but here it is.

Attachment 25947

----------

